# Hunger



## tombraider

I had chicken and mash potatos for tea again with lots of gravy :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo

I bought an 'extra tasty' ready cooked chicken from asda today and just ate it on its own


----------



## tombraider

Hmmm I love their ready cooked garlic chickens. I had to make do with what was already in the fridge though today because I had to wait in for a guy coming to pick some cages up


----------



## Mishmash

loser


----------



## tombraider

Thats quite true. I often put things down and forget where, so i suppose that does make me a loser :crazy:


----------

